# Current set up.



## hilltopbrews

Sage db and eureka mignon.

I still have my made by knock's tamping mat. Threw away the knock box and replaced it with dreamfarm's. Eureka mignon sits on made by knock's tamping mat. Turned the mat upside down so it's a lot easier to clean.


----------



## hilltopbrews

Kept bottomless filter and baskets from my gaggia. It fits sage db so not getting rid of it!


----------



## 7493

Sarah0817 said:


> Kept bottomless filter and baskets from my gaggia. It fits sage db so not getting rid of it!


If it fits properly, with the handle at the correct position, that is a very useful piece of information Sarah!

Very nice setup!


----------



## frederickaj

Knock box under the grinder would surely give some condensation issues ??


----------



## coffeechap

very useful as they are a lot cheaper to get hold of


----------



## hilltopbrews

frederickaj said:


> Knock box under the grinder would surely give some condensation issues ??


It was just for photo purposes. I usually put it at the back of the grinder. Having said that, I don't think it will cause condensation as the box is not that close to the chute. The fork's in the way.


----------



## jlarkin

frederickaj said:


> Knock box under the grinder would surely give some condensation issues ??


What's the reason you think that?


----------



## hilltopbrews

Rob666 said:


> If it fits properly, with the handle at the correct position, that is a very useful piece of information Sarah!
> 
> Very nice setup!


The sage baskets can fit the bottomless portafilter too.


----------



## hilltopbrews

coffeechap said:


> very useful as they are a lot cheaper to get hold of


I've used it a couple of times and it works but can't say if it will damage the head in the long term.


----------



## DoubleShot

Like your sink tap. Oh and the Sage db looks good too!


----------



## hilltopbrews

DoubleShot said:


> Like your sink tap. Oh and the Sage db looks good too!


Thanks. Installed it myself but it's a bit wobbly. Have no clue how to stabilise it!


----------



## 7493

Sarah0817 said:


> Thanks. Installed it myself but it's a bit wobbly. Have no clue how to stabilise it!


Difficult to describe in words but the installation kit should have included a threaded rod which helps stabilise the tap.


----------



## hilltopbrews

Rob666 said:


> Difficult to describe in words but the installation kit should have included a threaded rod which helps stabilise the tap.


I just told my other half this and she thinks it's not the tap but the cheap ikea sink that wobbles. Thanks tho.


----------



## 7493

I have a cheap Ikea sink in the utility room and I think she is probably right! Might be possible to brace the tap against a block attached to the worktop, if you can be bothered.


----------



## hilltopbrews

Rob666 said:


> I have a cheap Ikea sink in the utility room and I think she is probably right! Might be possible to brace the tap against a block attached to the worktop, if you can be bothered.


Thanks will mention that. I've given up on DIY since I accidentally drilled my finger.


----------



## 7493

Ouch! I'm always doing things like that. Doesn't stop me though...


----------



## hotmetal

I've got a cheap Ikea tap and a cheap Ikea sink LOL! My tap got loose over time (it's one that swivels) but it just needed tightening from underneath - easier said than done with Ikea stuff!


----------



## djedga

Sarah0817 said:


> Thanks will mention that. I've given up on DIY since I accidentally drilled my finger.


Ouch - DIY is bad for you..

I slipped and drilled through a finger a couple of years ago while assembling some furniture. Lots of swearing and I didn't realise how much damage was done until I went to wash it in the bathroom sink and saw it had gone straight through. At this point I promptly feinted and fell into our clothes dryer getting properly tangled up in the process. Pants everywhere. Clothes, me and floor covered in blood.

Luckily my wife was on hand to bring me round (very confusing when I came to)..

Nice setup btw I like the Mignon next to the sage I think it may well be my next purchase if I get upgradeitis.


----------



## teejay41

DoubleShot said:


> Like your sink tap. Oh and the Sage db looks good too!


Yes, ditto.

I have a tap almost exactly like that on my kitchen sink (Astracast sink-and-a-half) and it's brilliant. Bought it from Aldi a year or so ago and it was quite reasonable, but I can't remember just how much.

Tony.


----------



## DoubleShot

Yeah they had one on offer just recently, a fortnight ago? £49.95 if memory serves, which seemed very reasonable to me but then was told by someone I know that their next door neighbour had a similar one and regretted purchasing it due to one issue/problem or another.


----------



## teejay41

Don't recall mine costing that much, but it was quite a while ago. Actually, thinking back, I had it for nearly a year before I installed it, so it was probably two years ago when it was bought. Fitted it myself (with the help of a colleague). No problems at all with it... it's brilliant.

Tony.

Postscript edit: Just remembered... it obviously hadn't sold, and had been reduced to half-price (something under twenty quid) so that's why I bought it even though I didn't need it at the time.

Tony.


----------



## DoubleShot

There's a similar one available for £37.99 delivered from a third party seller on Amazon here

You could even try your luck with Bespoke Offers and get it for around the £30 mark!


----------



## El carajillo

Often the problem with tall / swivel taps is that the sink top is thin and flexes when the tap is moved. Obtaining / making a large washer to fit into the recess in the corner of the sink top will stiffen the top and help prevent flexing. The washer can be "notched" to slip around the water pipe to save having to turn the water off and release the joint.

Providing there is sufficient thread on the tap the washer can be made from thick plastic or plywood.

Continual flexing can cause the joint to leak if it is not a flexible connection.


----------



## David-j

very nice


----------



## PAUL SAWYER

very nice setup


----------

